# Post your rectangles



## 4wa1l

I'm keen to see everyones nakiris, cleavers, basically anything not super pointy in this thread. 

As much as I want to bring back NKW's intro thread as there were some very cool rectangles in that one already, I feel this is probably a more appropriate place for such a thread.

To start I've posted my current nakiris. 
- A chonky Watanabe white steel 195mm nakiri that's still an ongoing project.
- Moritaka AS 180mm tall nakiri.
- Northside 26C3 130mm nakiri reborn from a snapped gyuto build.


----------



## stringer

Vegetarian rectangles





Obligate carnivores


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## andrewlefilms

Huge bone cleaver from asian grocer and CCK1103


----------



## Pie

Rectangle or rectangular I suppose. 



Mazaki 180 (nakiri with tip is underrated)
Togashi tall bunka
Takeda bunka
Beater nakiri
CCK 2203





Mystery nakiri and vintage cleaver, both stainless. Kanna and chisel generally not used for food.


----------



## M1k3

stringer said:


> Vegetarian rectangles
> View attachment 170794
> 
> 
> Obligate carnivores
> 
> View attachment 170796


What's the obligate carnivore on the far right?


----------



## 4wa1l

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 170808


These look wicked! What size are they?


----------



## BillHanna

Welllllllllll…I’m not sure. I asked for a 180x80 for me and 150x70 for him. But they look the same to me.


----------



## stringer

BillHanna said:


> Welllllllllll…I’m not sure. I asked for a 180x80 for me and 150x70 for him. But they look the same to me.


Those are sick


----------



## stringer

M1k3 said:


> What's the obligate carnivore on the far right?



Chinese Grocery Meat Cleaver







Next to a Watanabe 270 for spine size reference


----------



## BillHanna

That’s…..thick.

@M1k3 that’s what she said


----------



## BillHanna

stringer said:


> Those are sick


I’m gonna get a Big Boy to go with it next year. 220ish by 100ish.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Welllllllllll…I’m not sure. I asked for a 180x80 for me and 150x70 for him. But they look the same to me.



If you look at the hammer "line" you'll see quite a difference. On the right one it pretty much runs straight out from the bottom of the handle, on the left it is about a handle's width lower. Not sure which is which but I suspect that is a telling sign they are in fact different sizes.


----------



## taitanium

not exactly a rectangle, but when you absolutely, positively have to dismember something--4# of Rival French steel to the rescue


----------



## Delat

BillHanna said:


> Welllllllllll…I’m not sure. I asked for a 180x80 for me and 150x70 for him. But they look the same to me.



I thought they were the same too, but perspective can play weird tricks. Very likely the one on the right is shorter and lower since it’s closer to the lens.


----------



## Pie

stringer said:


> Vegetarian rectangles
> View attachment 170794
> 
> 
> Obligate carnivores
> 
> View attachment 170796


The small nakiri is the spitting image of the one I have, albeit with less KU. Where did it come from?


----------



## BillHanna

Tosa’s Finest


----------



## stringer

Pie said:


> The small nakiri is the spitting image of the one I have, albeit with less KU. Where did it come from?



The Tosa nakiri from Hida Tool






HIDA TOOL


Item# C-MC-100-165	Blade material: High carbon steel core, laminated with soft iron	Blade length: 6.5"	Overall length: 12.25"	Overall weight: 0.3lbs	Blade bevel: Both	A vegetable knife also known a




hidatool.com


----------



## Pie

stringer said:


> The Tosa nakiri from Hida Tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIDA TOOL
> 
> 
> Item# C-MC-100-165	Blade material: High carbon steel core, laminated with soft iron	Blade length: 6.5"	Overall length: 12.25"	Overall weight: 0.3lbs	Blade bevel: Both	A vegetable knife also known a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hidatool.com


Ahh high class compared to mine


----------



## esoo




----------



## chefwp

CCK, Takada, and random museum-gift-shop-sperm-of-the-moment-purchase-cheese-knife-if-I-gotta-guess


----------



## noj

Purchased at a "oriental" food store for about $12 in 1974. Only discovered the san-mai construction 2 years ago as I was sharpening. Thinnest hagane I ever encountered, and took some effort to get it back on center after decades of clueless sharpening.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I've been pic heavy today but...






Watanabe Pro 180 and Tsunehisa Ginsan 165.


----------



## Hassanbensober

240/215/212/180x2/165 Have a couple others and some assorted cleavers around also. Yeah I unfortunately chipped the heel off my poor shig and need to address it.


----------



## BillHanna

What's the story on the 240 and 215?


----------



## chefwp

My daughter left an empty box of cereal on the table today, so I finally caught up on a tiny project I had in mind.
*Project: Have Cleaver will travel* is complete!


----------



## Hassanbensober

BillHanna said:


> What's the story on the 240 and 215?





BillHanna said:


> What's the story on the 240 and 215?


240 was bought from knifejapan.com it’s a little rough around the edges but is a really fun one. Not expensive steel seems pretty good and durable. Lately I use this knife the most at work 

215 was bought antique vintage from an eBay seller called happu I think. He Is always selling reclaimed old stuff. Another rough around the edges beater. Solid knife albeit very reactive. Both these knives I rehandled with Anton kudris handles I bought here on the forum.


----------



## Jville

chefwp said:


> My daughter left an empty box of cereal on the table today, so I finally caught up on a tiny project I had in mind.
> *Project: Have Cleaver will travel* is complete!
> View attachment 171615
> 
> 
> View attachment 171616


That’s quite the craftsmanship. Do you do customs? I was thinking Tony the .


----------



## esoo

I see a suspicious lack of posts from @nakiriknaifuwaifu in this thread. Has he strayed from the square side?


----------



## cooktocut

Maybe I can help flush out some of the bigger collections, cuz I know they’re out there 

Here’s my humble offerings, with a few more on the way

Top to bottom - kamon, takeda NAS, Oatley, HF, and yoshimi kato


----------



## kpham12

cooktocut said:


> Maybe I can help flush out some of the bigger collections, cuz I know they’re out there
> 
> Here’s my humble offerings, with a few more on the way
> 
> Top to bottom - kamon, takeda NAS, Oatley, HF, and yoshimi kato
> View attachment 171617


How’s the Takeda? I always think Takeda food release plus cleaver chopping power and scooping ability must be really nice.


----------



## cooktocut

kpham12 said:


> How’s the Takeda? I always think Takeda food release plus cleaver chopping power and scooping ability must be really nice.


Between it and my 330 gyuto from him, my thoughts are the same... they work a lot better than they look like they should. Core steel is one of my favorites. Just waiting on some help from @Forty Ounce to ease the shoulders a little...


----------



## NotAddictedYet

stringer said:


> Vegetarian rectangles
> View attachment 170794
> 
> 
> Obligate carnivores
> 
> View attachment 170796



Battle hardened veterans


----------



## NotAddictedYet

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 170808



need more pics of these after they get to you


----------



## BillHanna

@NotAddictedYet sooooooooon.


----------



## esoo

Only on the rack because others in my kitchen like it. 
Tojiro shirogami nakiri


----------



## Pie

cooktocut said:


> Between it and my 330 gyuto from him, my thoughts are the same... they work a lot better than they look like they should. Core steel is one of my favorites. Just waiting on some help from @Forty Ounce to ease the shoulders a little...


Holy crap 330. Thing must look like an oar . +1 for Takeda’s aogami super.


----------



## cooktocut

Pie said:


> Holy crap 330. Thing must look like an oar . +1 for Takeda’s aogami super.


That is a very fitting description


----------



## Rangen

I think I have too many rectangles to photograph.

OK, that's just laziness. I'll try to get some pics up over the weekend. I guess I should even include that Shun in the knife roll in the garage...


----------



## deltaplex

Japanese division (L-R): Itinomonn cleaver (with the edge busted up from going through deer spine), Toyama 180, Sakai Takauki 165, No clue (Tosa?) 165, No clue at all stainless clad 165, Kiya 145, don't know 145 (This year is handle work year!).

Chinese division (L-R): Wok Shop carbon, don't know #3, Three Rams #2


----------



## BillHanna

We’ll get the whole gang together later tonight.

Fredrik Spåre tall nakiris. 180x80 and 150x70 (exact numbers later)


----------



## cooktocut

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 171698
> 
> 
> We’ll get the whole gang together later tonight.


Glad to see that he nailed the sizes! Really cool set, would love to do the same for mine one day.


----------



## Delat

Only two here, Neil Ayling and Wakui


----------



## BillHanna

Mine
CCK 1301
CCK 1303
Dao Vua small cleaver
Spåre 26c3 tall nakiri 
Yoshimitsu Fugen White 1 tall nakiri 
Dao Vua nakiri
His
Spåre tall nakiri
Kaji Bei white 2? nakiri


----------



## ethompson

Just got three at the moment:

Takeda AS xl
Tsukiyama
Kiya retailed stainless clad aogami




oh… and of course the mini kiwi!!!


----------



## BillHanna

That Tsukiyama; from refcast?


----------



## ethompson

BillHanna said:


> That Tsukiyama; from refcast?


That’s the one


----------



## Rangen

OK, here we go. My rectangles.

Start with my first two cleavers, and my only cleavers for a long time, a Joyce Chen signature (she was a Chinese chef working in the Boston area) and a Dexter. Stainless, naturally.


In this next picture, I've paired the third cleaver I bought, a lightweight Judy Lew signature I got for my wife, with a much more recent acquisition, the result of my going into a store on Shanghai Street in Hong Kong, and asking for "one of those small ones that they use to cut skin serving pieces off of a Peking Duck."


Next was a misstep, a cool-looking Shun that doesn't sit well in my hand, that was made for rock chopping, which I almost never do, and which I absolutely hate to sharpen. I had to rescue it from exile in the garage to take this picture. I know just the friend I'm going to give it to, when I can fly to visit him without wearing a diaper on my face.


I needed to cut bones sometimes, so a couple of bone choppers found their way in.


The beginning of my fall down the rabbit hole was Sugimoto. I started with a stainless CM4030 that I have sold on to a deserving soul here, and liked it so much that I got this carbon steel No. 6. I have been moving toward carbon steel, and in selling the CM4030 and buying the SF4030, I assumed I was getting pretty much the same shape. Instead, the carbon one has a full belly. I use it, and like it fine, but I glare at it from time to time, and tell myself I should have waited for it to arrive before selling the stainless one.


Sometime after this, I rediscovered KKF, and started going nuts with excitement about the wonderful artisan cleavers in wonderful steel that takes wonderful edges that are a pleasure to use. I know many here love their lightweight CCKs and such, but I actually like heavy cleavers, even for, say, chopping carrots. I suppose if I were a pro, doing it all day, it would be fatiguing to do that with a 580g cleaver, but I actually find it easy and congenial. The weight helps make the chopping seem like no work at all. And if you're doing something like slicing a brisket, the ease of doing that with a well-sharpened 580g cleaver makes doing it with a gyuto or suji seem like excessive effort.

I did mention going nuts, right? I did that. So I've wound up with:

A 680g Takeshi Saji in SG2, and a 580g blue steel Watanabe (possible Toyama) with an orange (!) handle.


A 480g Watanabe (possible Toyama), and a longer 380g of the same, both white steel. The white-handled 380g was called "Gokun," which at first I assumed was some cool mysterious Japanese thing, but which basically means "Dude, it looks like a Go board because of the grid pattern." Whatever, I love it.


And of course I had to round out this menagerie of excess with a Denka, which came in at 520g.


----------



## Ochazuke

Truly no love for usuba in this forum.  I'll post mine when I get home tonight.


----------



## M1k3

Ochazuke said:


> Truly no love for usuba in this forum.  I'll post mine when I get home tonight.


Too square for these.... square's.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Too square for these.... square's.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


>



Show me your Usuba!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Show me your Usuba!



My usubas identify as nakiris.


----------



## Greasylake

Ochazuke said:


> Truly no love for usuba in this forum.  I'll post mine when I get home tonight.


No takobiki representation either


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

4wa1l said:


> I'm keen to see everyones nakiris, cleavers, basically anything not super pointy in this thread.
> 
> As much as I want to bring back NKW's intro thread as there were some very cool rectangles in that one already, I feel this is probably a more appropriate place for such a thread.





esoo said:


> I see a suspicious lack of posts from @nakiriknaifuwaifu in this thread. Has he strayed from the square side?



That was certainly a very cool thread 

@esoo not really. I'm not really a collector - so I only have two nakiris in total. Let go of a lot of stuff after I found my wat last year. Still miss all of them, especially the moritaka, but it's for the best since my Wat pro hogs all the board time these days.

I'm pretty loyal to my wat pro but it's not a particularly cool or rare knife so I don't spam pictures of it on KKF/insta. I suppose do spam the recommendations threads though - but that's for a different (and more noble) reason.

Everyone's seen a wat pro before I think - and mine isn't really different. Here it is anyway alongside my only other nakiri - a 165mm KU from some no-name maker in Sanjo in boring white #2.


















(spine shots: Watanabe on left - yes the spine is thinner than the 165 on the right, sorry for the not perfectly analogous angle/depth)


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> My usubas identify as nakiris.


Oh, like those line cooks that identify a Chef's knife as a can/screwdriver/wrench/hammer cleavers?


----------



## 4wa1l

Rangen said:


> OK, here we go. My rectangles.
> 
> Start with my first two cleavers, and my only cleavers for a long time, a Joyce Chen signature (she was a Chinese chef working in the Boston area) and a Dexter. Stainless, naturally.
> View attachment 171882
> 
> In this next picture, I've paired the third cleaver I bought, a lightweight Judy Lew signature I got for my wife, with a much more recent acquisition, the result of my going into a store on Shanghai Street in Hong Kong, and asking for "one of those small ones that they use to cut skin serving pieces off of a Peking Duck."
> View attachment 171883
> 
> Next was a misstep, a cool-looking Shun that doesn't sit well in my hand, that was made for rock chopping, which I almost never do, and which I absolutely hate to sharpen. I had to rescue it from exile in the garage to take this picture. I know just the friend I'm going to give it to, when I can fly to visit him without wearing a diaper on my face.
> View attachment 171886
> 
> I needed to cut bones sometimes, so a couple of bone choppers found their way in.
> View attachment 171881
> 
> The beginning of my fall down the rabbit hole was Sugimoto. I started with a stainless CM4030 that I have sold on to a deserving soul here, and liked it so much that I got this carbon steel No. 6. I have been moving toward carbon steel, and in selling the CM4030 and buying the SF4030, I assumed I was getting pretty much the same shape. Instead, the carbon one has a full belly. I use it, and like it fine, but I glare at it from time to time, and tell myself I should have waited for it to arrive before selling the stainless one.
> View attachment 171887
> 
> Sometime after this, I rediscovered KKF, and started going nuts with excitement about the wonderful artisan cleavers in wonderful steel that takes wonderful edges that are a pleasure to use. I know many here love their lightweight CCKs and such, but I actually like heavy cleavers, even for, say, chopping carrots. I suppose if I were a pro, doing it all day, it would be fatiguing to do that with a 580g cleaver, but I actually find it easy and congenial. The weight helps make the chopping seem like no work at all. And if you're doing something like slicing a brisket, the ease of doing that with a well-sharpened 580g cleaver makes doing it with a gyuto or suji seem like excessive effort.
> 
> I did mention going nuts, right? I did that. So I've wound up with:
> 
> A 680g Takeshi Saji in SG2, and a 580g blue steel Watanabe (possible Toyama) with an orange (!) handle.
> View attachment 171885
> 
> A 480g Watanabe (possible Toyama), and a longer 380g of the same, both white steel. The white-handled 380g was called "Gokun," which at first I assumed was some cool mysterious Japanese thing, but which basically means "Dude, it looks like a Go board because of the grid pattern." Whatever, I love it.
> View attachment 171889
> 
> And of course I had to round out this menagerie of excess with a Denka, which came in at 520g.
> View attachment 171888



This is an epic collection. Love the Watanabes!



Ochazuke said:


> Truly no love for usuba in this forum.  I'll post mine when I get home tonight.



Please do : )



Greasylake said:


> No takobiki representation either



Not what I had in mind but it's still a rectangle! Post it if you have one! Same goes for usuba, menkiri and anything else like this.


----------



## 4wa1l

M1k3 said:


> Oh, like those line cooks that identify a Chef's knife as a can/screwdriver/wrench/hammer cleavers?



You should point them to a nak_a_ri. The ultimate all rounder. Basically just a big flathead screwdriver anyway.


----------



## M1k3

4wa1l said:


> You should point them to a nak_a_ri. The ultimate all rounder. Basically just a big flathead screwdriver anyway.



Not everything is a flat head in the kitchen... Or are Chinese Chef's. Those cooks should just use a Kershaw Select Fire!


----------



## BillHanna

Since I pulled everyone out, I decided to take the Dao Vua to my King 1/6K

I formally apologize to it. It was me, not you. I just needed to get better as a sharpener. Welcome back to the rotation.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Since I pulled everyone out, I decided to take the Dao Vua to my King 1/6K
> 
> I formally apologize to it. It was me, not you. I just needed to get better as a sharpener. Welcome back to the rotation.


No, no, no. The 6k is such a meh stone. Good paperweight though.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Since I pulled everyone out, I decided to take the Dao Vua to my King 1/6K
> 
> I formally apologize to it. It was me, not you. I just needed to get better as a sharpener. Welcome back to the rotation.



Two words sir:

#1. Soft

#2. Arkansas


----------



## esoo

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> That was certainly a very cool thread
> 
> @esoo not really. I'm not really a collector - so I only have two nakiris in total. Let go of a lot of stuff after I found my wat last year. Still miss all of them, especially the moritaka, but it's for the best since my Wat pro hogs all the board time these days.
> 
> I'm pretty loyal to my wat pro but it's not a particularly cool or rare knife so I don't spam pictures of it on KKF/insta. I suppose do spam the recommendations threads though - but that's for a different (and more noble) reason.
> 
> Everyone's seen a wat pro before I think - and mine isn't really different. Here it is anyway alongside my only other nakiri - a 165mm KU from some no-name maker in Sanjo in boring white #2.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171901
> View attachment 171902
> 
> View attachment 171899
> View attachment 171900
> 
> 
> 
> (spine shots: Watanabe on left - yes the spine is thinner than the 165 on the right, sorry for the not perfectly analogous angle/depth)
> View attachment 171903
> View attachment 171898



@nakiriknaifuwaifu - it was all meant as a tease. I knew you hadn't fully gone to the pointy side


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Two words sir:
> 
> #1. Soft
> 
> #2. Arkansas


Leave me alone. I do not need extra stones. King 1K Gesshin 400 and 1K. Eventually, Gesshin 4K. That’s it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Leave me alone. I do not need extra stones. King 1K Gesshin 400 and 1K. Eventually, Gesshin 4K. That’s it.



Well, I mean...extra?


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Leave me alone. I do not need extra stones. King 1K Gesshin 400 and 1K. Eventually, Gesshin 4K. That’s it.


And then you start the diamond stone collection? And then novaculite ones? Garnet's perhaps?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> And then you start the diamond stone collection? And then novaculite ones? Garnet's perhaps?



Well, at this point, I think we need the expert input of @cotedupy who can help @BillHanna find the perfect stones for rectangle sharpening. There's probably only like four or so.


----------



## cotedupy

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Well, at this point, I think we need the expert input of @cotedupy who can help @BillHanna find the perfect stones for rectangle sharpening. There's probably only like four or so.



TBH a lot of my niche natural stones are cut to old bench stone dimensions - usually 2" or less wide. Which is grand for most knives, but rectangles, or anything with a sizeable flat part to the profile probably benefit from wider stones, which will avoid sharpening a belly into them unintentionally. Especially things like proper size caidao are going to be difficult to control properly on narrower stones.

We need to start a petition for a double thickness + double width SG500!


----------



## BillHanna

Heathens


----------



## picturepoet

Rangen said:


> OK, here we go. My rectangles.
> 
> 
> 
> A 680g Takeshi Saji in SG2, and a 580g blue steel Watanabe (possible Toyama) with an orange (!) handle.
> View attachment 171885
> 
> A 480g Watanabe (possible Toyama), and a longer 380g of the same, both white steel. The white-handled 380g was called "Gokun," which at first I assumed was some cool mysterious Japanese thing, but which basically means "Dude, it looks like a Go board because of the grid pattern." Whatever, I love it.
> View attachment 171889






..that's a lot of watanabe cleavers
let me know if there are too many  .

i have only had experience with watanabe blue so far and am very impressed with the heat treatment. what experiences do you have in comparison with his shirogami? is it much more reactive and how is the edge retention?


----------



## stringer

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 171698
> 
> 
> We’ll get the whole gang together later tonight.
> 
> Fredrik Spåre tall nakiris. 180x80 and 150x70 (exact numbers later)


Exceptionally beautiful @BillHanna


----------



## BillHanna

stringer said:


> Exceptionally beautiful @BillHanna


Thanks. I haven’t gotten a good chance to use mine yet. I’m thinking pork loin with potatoes and carrots is in the near future.


----------



## Rangen

picturepoet said:


> ..that's a lot of watanabe cleavers
> let me know if there are too many  .
> 
> i have only had experience with watanabe blue so far and am very impressed with the heat treatment. what experiences do you have in comparison with his shirogami? is it much more reactive and how is the edge retention?



A lot? I only have one watanabe...for each weight.

As for the blue/white distinction, I haven't found it really leaping out at me, the way it does in the TF line. I find the white a bit more fun to sharpen, and the blue takes a slightly keener edge in my hands, typical distinctions. 

Edge retention is hard for me to observe in cleavers -- it depends so much on how much board-whacking I've been doing, and at what point I'm doing something more slicey and fiddly enough to notice that the edge is off. The weight of the cleaver is such a helpful cutting aid that it can obscure a less-than-great edge for a long time.


----------



## xxxclx

Coterie of compact cleavers


----------



## BillHanna

@xxxclx Where's my old friend?


----------



## xxxclx

BillHanna said:


> @xxxclx Where's my old friend?



He’s hanging out with the big boys


----------



## Wagnum

Dao Vua, CCK, Moritaka, Takeda and Tojiro. Not pictured is the WinCo I used this winter while making a snowman and is still sitting on my porch


----------



## Ikonaka

I seriously considered catch and releasing this bad boy, tonight convinced me I never will.









What a performer


----------



## pleue

From the bottom up:

Unknown Nakiri from a friend iron and carbon 180
Aritsugu usuba I think in white 2 180
Suisin inox kamagata 210 (pushing the boundary of rectangles)
Carter clad white 2? 180
Tilman niolox 180
Kono hd 180
Heiji semi stainless 180
Markin cpm-3v 180
Kochi v2 180
Shig 210
DT aebl cleaver

There’s a few bone chopping rectangles and an old Richmond cleaver somewhere to. I like rectangles.


----------



## BillHanna

pleue said:


> Suisin inox kamagata 210 (pushing the boundary of rectangles)


Yellow card


----------



## riba

An oldie


----------



## blokey

Let go two of my cleavers I really don’t use, these are my rectangles for now.


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Two words sir:
> 
> #1. Soft
> 
> #2. Arkansas


----------



## Ochazuke

Ochazuke said:


> Truly no love for usuba in this forum.  I'll post mine when I get home tonight.


When I said “tonight” what I really meant was “when I remember.” Which I guess means now.
I hope it’s rectangular enough for y’all


----------



## BillHanna

Ochazuke said:


> When I said “tonight” what I really meant was “when I remember.” Which I guess means now.
> I hope it’s rectangular enough for y’all


----------



## BillHanna

Anyone own a sobakiri? I think @Xenif uses a nakiri for noodles; who else here makes their own?


----------



## tostadas

After many hours, finally done making tweaks to my custom Tanaka B#1 cleaver! Still need to clean up the glue a little, but otherwise done. Balance is perfect now, and this guy sits at a cool 452g.

-rounded spine/choil
-smooth kasumi finish
-polish and install custom Siamese rosewood/horn handle






Here was the original


----------



## blokey

tostadas said:


> After many hours, finally done making tweaks to my custom Tanaka B#1 cleaver! Still need to clean up the glue a little, but otherwise done. Balance is perfect now, and this guy sits at a cool 452g.
> 
> -rounded spine/choil
> -smooth kasumi finish
> -polish and install custom Siamese rosewood/horn handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the original


That Kasumi, whoa...Can't imaging how many hours would that take.


----------



## tostadas

blokey said:


> That Kasumi, whoa...Can't imaging how many hours would that take.


lol... too long. It's got the surface area of like 2 whole knives


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> lol... too long. It's got the surface area of like 2 whole knives


Should of done like the Japanese sharpeners and just bead blast it


----------



## kpham12

tostadas said:


> After many hours, finally done making tweaks to my custom Tanaka B#1 cleaver! Still need to clean up the glue a little, but otherwise done. Balance is perfect now, and this guy sits at a cool 452g.
> 
> -rounded spine/choil
> -smooth kasumi finish
> -polish and install custom Siamese rosewood/horn handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the original


Nice full kasumi. I’ve done a makeshift one on a couple of my cleavers with sandpaper and SiC powder plus steel wool, but it’s just to hide really deep thinning scratches and doesn’t look anywhere near as nice. What other cleavers do you usually use and how does the Tanaka compare, performance-wise?


----------



## tostadas

kpham12 said:


> Nice full kasumi. I’ve done a makeshift one on a couple of my cleavers with sandpaper and SiC powder plus steel wool, but it’s just to hide really deep thinning scratches and doesn’t look anywhere near as nice. What other cleavers do you usually use and how does the Tanaka compare, performance-wise?


I've used a bunch of Chinese cleavers, both my own and also from family and friends. Leaving out most generic grocery store ones, here are the one's I've personally owned:

*CCK 1303: *This is the cheap laser of Chinese cleavers. It's easy to pick up for almost any task (not citrus fruits). Interestingly, it weighs about 255g, which is about how much a "workhorse" 240 might weigh, but is as thin as you will find in a laser gyuto. So despite its weight, its surprisingly nimble. This knife to me is the absolute best value per dollar out there (second place would be the Victorinox 8"). It doesn't take the finest edge compared to nicer Japanese steels. I usually keep mine at either 1k or 2k. The edge retention is not great, but it is really fast to touch it up. But everyone should try this knife at least once.

*Shibazi F208:* I did a pseudo review of this in a thread where I modified one. The good thing about it is that it costs less than $30, steel is not terrible, and the grind is one that you can beat on and you probably won't break it. But there's quite a few things I dislike about it. Very sharp spine/choil, extreme forward balance which tires out the wrist, and the handle is way too wide to get a good grip. I bought this as a project knife to test out a bunch of different things. If I were to buy another stainless cleaver though, I'd probably spend the extra $30-40 for a CCK 1912 that doesnt require fixing these problems.





Cleaver Thinning Project


I picked up a Shibazi F208-2 stainless cleaver to try out the knife, and also test out a few things for thinning. Out of the box, the knife was actually not too bad. 333g on the scale. The stickers were a little annoying. A tip to remove the goop, rub a bit of oil on it and let the oil sit...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





*Cheap $10 fat stainless cleaver from Chinese shop: *I use this for hacking open coconuts. That's all. I don't like it, but it's only $10.

*Tanaka Custom 215x92:* So that leaves the latest cleaver I got. One of the biggest differences compared to my others is the weight. 450g is significantly more massive than any other, and so the way I use it is much different. The weight of the knife can literally do all of the work, so the cutting motion is for the most part just lifting the blade into place and letting it go. I'd compare the grind to a medium gyuto, but due to the weight, it doesn't get stuck in stuff. The other big difference is the steel, which is Tanaka-san's Blue#1, heat treated to a pretty high hardness for a cleaver. As such, the steel takes a super keen edge, has excellent retention, but I also take a little more care compared to my other cleavers to avoid potential chipping.

I also have a few more custom cleavers from various makers scheduled for completion sometime this year. Each one will be different, so I'm definitely looking forward to comparing those against what I've already got.


----------



## kpham12

tostadas said:


> I've used a bunch of Chinese cleavers, both my own and also from family and friends. Leaving out most generic grocery store ones, here are the one's I've personally owned:
> 
> *CCK 1303: *This is the cheap laser of Chinese cleavers. It's easy to pick up for almost any task (not citrus fruits). Interestingly, it weighs about 255g, which is about how much a "workhorse" 240 might weigh, but is as thin as you will find in a laser gyuto. So despite its weight, its surprisingly nimble. This knife to me is the absolute best value per dollar out there (second place would be the Victorinox 8"). It doesn't take the finest edge compared to nicer Japanese steels. I usually keep mine at either 1k or 2k. The edge retention is not great, but it is really fast to touch it up. But everyone should try this knife at least once.
> 
> *Shibazi F208:* I did a pseudo review of this in a thread where I modified one. The good thing about it is that it costs less than $30, steel is not terrible, and the grind is one that you can beat on and you probably won't break it. But there's quite a few things I dislike about it. Very sharp spine/choil, extreme forward balance which tires out the wrist, and the handle is way too wide to get a good grip. I bought this as a project knife to test out a bunch of different things. If I were to buy another stainless cleaver though, I'd probably spend the extra $30-40 for a CCK 1912 that doesnt require fixing these problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaver Thinning Project
> 
> 
> I picked up a Shibazi F208-2 stainless cleaver to try out the knife, and also test out a few things for thinning. Out of the box, the knife was actually not too bad. 333g on the scale. The stickers were a little annoying. A tip to remove the goop, rub a bit of oil on it and let the oil sit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheap $10 fat stainless cleaver from Chinese shop: *I use this for hacking open coconuts. That's all. I don't like it, but it's only $10.
> 
> *Tanaka Custom 215x92:* So that leaves the latest cleaver I got. One of the biggest differences compared to my others is the weight. 450g is significantly more massive than any other, and so the way I use it is much different. The weight of the knife can literally do all of the work, so the cutting motion is for the most part just lifting the blade into place and letting it go. I'd compare the grind to a medium gyuto, but due to the weight, it doesn't get stuck in stuff. The other big difference is the steel, which is Tanaka-san's Blue#1, heat treated to a pretty high hardness for a cleaver. As such, the steel takes a super keen edge, has excellent retention, but I also take a little more care compared to my other cleavers to avoid potential chipping.
> 
> I also have a few more custom cleavers from various makers scheduled for completion sometime this year. Each one will be different, so I'm definitely looking forward to comparing those against what I've already got.


Yeah, I’ve seen a few Tanaka forged cleavers and some of the look a little too thin BTE considering how much they weigh. But Migoto has a nice looking Tanaka forged Blue 1 version that’s out of stock right now, I’ll have to add it to my “want to try” list.


----------



## deltaplex

tostadas said:


> After many hours, finally done making tweaks to my custom Tanaka B#1 cleaver! Still need to clean up the glue a little, but otherwise done. Balance is perfect now, and this guy sits at a cool 452g.
> 
> -rounded spine/choil
> -smooth kasumi finish
> -polish and install custom Siamese rosewood/horn handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the original


How'd you tackle the kasumi on this beast?


----------



## tostadas

deltaplex said:


> How'd you tackle the kasumi on this beast?


I started with sandpaper up to I think 1500. Then king 800 initially on the cladding. For the core I did synthetic up to arashiyama 6k.then went back to smooth out the cladding with various finger stones and powders/mud. I did some lemon juice etching but it didn't turn out the way I wanted so had to go back and fix that after. 

The result is what I'd consider a good enough working Kasumi. No drag during use, no glaring flaws, but there are definitely areas that could be improved in terms of aesthetics. The original finish had done deeper scratches that I didn't completely remove at the lower grits and if I were to remove them now, I'd basically have to start all over. Considering that the patina would end up hiding all of those inconsistencies anyways, I decided to leave it and start enjoying my cleaver.


----------



## BillHanna

CCK 1103

Now I want to hold an 1101


----------



## GeneParmesan

Rectangle with a grip.
Forgott the brands name. Got it from our local supermarket. Did cost around 8 Euros.
I've reworked the geometry so the knife is thin enough to go through a carott without a cracking noise.
I hone it from time to time to keep it sharp.


----------



## GeneParmesan

As a follow up my chinese style cooking knives.
I can not promisse anything but from time to time I want to give a more detailled look on each of these knives.
The large number of these knives partially comes from the fact that the only way to get some information about them is to order them from china/taiwan.

Rite Knife Taiwan, ChiShun (https://www.chinshun168.com.tw/)


DengJia


ShiBaZi


----------



## cotedupy

Doesn't look like I've posted mine on this thread, so here's the lineup from a while back. 

I do have a nakiri as well but it was too embarrassed to be in the pic.


----------



## tostadas

cotedupy said:


> I do have a nakiri as well but it was too embarrassed to be in the pic.



It's not the size that matters...
Just kidding. Of course it does. Nice bunch of cleavers!


----------



## deltaplex

cotedupy said:


> Doesn't look like I've posted mine on this thread, so here's the lineup from a while back.
> 
> I do have a nakiri as well but it was too embarrassed to be in the pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 183114


Do you find a noticeable difference in use on the re-handled ones?


----------



## cotedupy

deltaplex said:


> Do you find a noticeable difference in use on the re-handled ones?



Not really nope, as long as they're not too wide where they meet the blade. I use a two finger pinch on cleavers, and the handle shape doesn't make a massive amount of difference. It tends to pull the balance back slightly too, which I like for push cutting.


----------



## BillHanna

The Boy just got done cutting a couple pounds of onions for soup tonight.


----------



## riba

Lot of fun with this oldie


----------



## Greasylake

I realized I never posted in this thread although maybe I should have


----------



## cooktocut

Greasylake said:


> I realized I never posted in this thread although maybe I should have
> View attachment 206329
> View attachment 206330
> View attachment 206331
> View attachment 206332


For splitting… the fabric of reality?


----------



## ethompson

When a deba and a nakiri love each other very much…


----------



## BillHanna

Greasylake said:


> I realized I never posted in this thread although maybe I should have
> View attachment 206329
> View attachment 206330
> View attachment 206331
> View attachment 206332


Come directly to me, if you ever sell it.


----------



## Rangen

Greasylake said:


> I realized I never posted in this thread although maybe I should have


Whoa. What. is. that.

And yes, you should have.


----------



## Pie

Greasylake said:


> I realized I never posted in this thread although maybe I should have
> View attachment 206329
> View attachment 206330
> View attachment 206331
> View attachment 206332


That choil shot looks like a bolster. Didn’t know veggies had bones .

Aside, does anyone else just ****ing love the seared kanji on the handles?


----------



## Greasylake

Rangen said:


> Whoa. What. is. that.


The kanji are 堺市稿, but I wasn't able to find a shop or any info based off that so I'm not really sure where it's from, other that it being Sakai (堺). It's really handy though. Just used it the other day to split some pumpkins for pie



Pie said:


> That choil shot looks like a bolster. Didn’t know veggies had bones


Yuca are probably just as hard as bones haha. It's the only knife I can confidently take to a yuca root


----------



## demirtasem

Greasylake said:


> The kanji are 堺市稿, but I wasn't able to find a shop or any info based off that so I'm not really sure where it's from, other that it being Sakai (堺). It's really handy though. Just used it the other day to split some pumpkins for pie
> 
> 
> Yuca are probably just as hard as bones haha. It's the only knife I can confidently take to a yuca root



Beautiful. How thick is it? Any videos that you can share more?


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Greasylake said:


> I realized I never posted in this thread although maybe I should have
> View attachment 206329
> View attachment 206330
> View attachment 206331
> View attachment 206332


@nakiriknaifuwaifu in case you didn't see this...


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

NotAddictedYet said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu in case you didn't see this...


no I did not see this thank you for the tag but what the **** ??????


----------



## Greasylake

demirtasem said:


> How thick is it? Any videos that you can share more?


It's 1.5cm thick and weighs close to a pound and a half if I remember correctly. I don't have any videos haha, not sure what I would use to do a demonstration cut anyway


----------



## blokey

Greasylake said:


> It's 1.5cm thick and weighs close to a pound and a half if I remember correctly. I don't have any videos haha, not sure what I would use to do a demonstration cut anyway


Very dense carrots and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Hockey3081

Greasylake said:


> not sure what I would use to do a demonstration cut anyway



Telephone pole


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greasylake said:


> It's 1.5cm thick and weighs close to a pound and a half if I remember correctly. I don't have any videos haha, not sure what I would use to do a demonstration cut anyway



No-hands tomato slice of course.


----------



## JoshN

Martin Huber 180mm cleaver


----------



## daveb

Welcome Josh. Unusual introduction.


----------



## BillHanna

daveb said:


> Welcome Josh. Unusual introduction.


He's just flirting with me


----------



## tally-ho

Because size matters, here's the two-handed cleaver :















And here's the cutting video :


----------



## Namaxy

Not much rhyme or reason to mine....I guess you could say delicate to angry beast. HF gets the most use by far.


----------



## bsfsu

I just got a couple of watermelon knives to refurbish


----------



## pgugger

Don’t use my rectangles as much as I should but here’s my collection:




CCK 1303
Toyama 172 mm 
Ishikawa 165 mm
Yoshimitsu Tamahagane 165 mm
(Actual edge lengths)


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Willow Forge with some patina


----------



## ch_br

This thread:


----------



## Michael J.R.

Small collection of Chinese, Japanese, Italian and German Rectangles


----------



## banjo1071




----------



## tostadas




----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> View attachment 209018


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


>


fixed now. dunno what happened earlier


----------



## NotAddictedYet

tostadas said:


>


Is top left sugimoto? Great collection


----------



## tostadas

NotAddictedYet said:


> Is top left sugimoto? Great collection


left side top to bottom:
-Markin 52100
-Fellipi 52100 w/ wrought
-Y Tanaka B#1

right side top to bottom
-Takeda NAS (small)
-CCK 1303
-Matsubara ginsan


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> left side top to bottom:
> -Markin 52100
> -Fellipi 52100 w/ wrought
> -Y Tanaka B#1
> 
> right side top to bottom
> -Takeda NAS (small)
> -CCK 1303
> -Matsubara ginsan


yeah, I'll take an invoice for the left side, please and thank you


----------



## esoo

BillHanna said:


> yeah, I'll take an invoice for the left side, please and thank you



90 day terms will get you after Christmas


----------



## BillHanna

esoo said:


> 90 day terms will get you after Christmas


I already know the right pillows to take with me in the car; and a really thick comforter, as well.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

tostadas said:


> left side top to bottom:
> -Markin 52100
> -Fellipi 52100 w/ wrought
> -Y Tanaka B#1
> 
> right side top to bottom
> -Takeda NAS (small)
> -CCK 1303
> -Matsubara ginsan


Wow a Markin cleaver. Now that's one of a kind.


----------



## tostadas

NotAddictedYet said:


> Wow a Markin cleaver. Now that's one of a kind.


Here was my review of it and a choil shot





Show your newest knife buy


So, this beautiful knife has arrived, thanks to JNS. It's the Toyama 180 Nakiri Kasumi. Maksim, thanks for sorting me with one of my dream knives before Toyama retires and the prices skyrocket. It's pretty well finished all around and the handle and tang are sealed with some sort of wax, which...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com









Show your newest knife buy


One final cleaver to complete the haul. An amazing custom from @Andrei. 210x90mm, 303g, full convex grind, sporting a birch burl and African blackwood handle. Looks like this is going to be an insane cutter! I just got my second knife from Andrei and now I think I need a cleaver.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## demirtasem

tostadas said:


>






tostadas said:


> Love it! The grind is great. It came with some eased choil which was a nice touch. And though I typically prefer a smooth finish rather than sandpapery KU, his finish actually feels good to me. An added benefit is that because of the really uneven texture of the forge finish, there's a significant bit of antistick when the food reaches that point.
> 
> I've since fully rounded the spine and choil, and went over the wenge handle with 120grit sandpaper. There were a couple splinters from the original handle that I wanted to make sure were all gone. I put 2 layers of hardwax oil on it, and so it's currently curing for another week before I'll take it for another spin. I've now got 4 excellent cleavers in my Tanaka, Matsubara, this Fellipi, and newest Markin (not counting CCK, chopper kings, and other cheaper ones) so I'll need to make time to use em all.





tostadas said:


> My Markin cleaver is essentially a pimped out CCK in 52100



I went little back and found these two comments. Sorry if I miss others but I'm especially curious about Markin and Fellipi's 52100. How would you compare this two in terms of grinds, profiles (look as flat as CCK though), toughness, edge retention and overall experience. 

And in between six knives above which one would be much closer to be your one and only cleaver? Thanks!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

tostadas said:


> Here was my review of it and a choil shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show your newest knife buy
> 
> 
> So, this beautiful knife has arrived, thanks to JNS. It's the Toyama 180 Nakiri Kasumi. Maksim, thanks for sorting me with one of my dream knives before Toyama retires and the prices skyrocket. It's pretty well finished all around and the handle and tang are sealed with some sort of wax, which...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show your newest knife buy
> 
> 
> One final cleaver to complete the haul. An amazing custom from @Andrei. 210x90mm, 303g, full convex grind, sporting a birch burl and African blackwood handle. Looks like this is going to be an insane cutter! I just got my second knife from Andrei and now I think I need a cleaver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


That choil looks insaaane. It's like you stack a workhouse gyuto on top of the thinnest laser and out came this cleaver.


----------



## tostadas

demirtasem said:


> I went little back and found these two comments. Sorry if I miss others but I'm especially curious about Markin and Fellipi's 52100. How would you compare this two in terms of grinds, profiles (look as flat as CCK though), toughness, edge retention and overall experience.


I asked for similar knives when reaching out to these makers, but they each tackled the challenge a little differently. Both were convex grinds, both were laser thin behind the edge, but the Markin was definitely more aggressive in maintaining that thinness farther up the edge. The knife from Andrei had a flatter profile compared to Fellipi, but both makers are capable of whatever profile you like. I don't beat on my knives so it's hard to gauge toughness. For sharpening, I feel like they both respond similarly on stones, can take very fine edges, and edge retention is similar. Overall, the Markin is more refined versus the more rustic KU+dirty wrought style of Fellipi. Both have their own merits and maintain a spot in my family of cleavers. And both makers were a pleasure to work with.



demirtasem said:


> And in between six knives above which one would be much closer to be your one and only cleaver? Thanks!


Man, like asking to choose a favorite child! I think that any single one of these cleavers can be a one and only, and some may argue that all the ones outside of the CCK are excessive. But I think the best way to answer your question, I'll say the ones I reach for most often for my tasks are the big boy Y. Tanaka B#1 and the Matsubara ginsan. A large part of the reason being that I feel a bit more connection to these two since I spent a lot of time working on tweaking them to my personal liking; easily 10-20 hours on each. Setting that bias aside, I can focus on the specific aspects of each that makes me choose them from the lineup.

The sheer mass of the Y. Tanaka sets it apart from my other cleavers at around 450g (with new handle), compared to the others that clock in closer to 300-330g. The steel feels amazing, takes crazy sharp edges, and holds them for what feels like longer than any other maker I've experienced. The weight itself can power through everything on its own, but when combined with the insane sharpness of Tanaka-san's B#1, it's an absolute beast.

The Matsubara I also reach for a lot because it's my primary stainless cleaver. So it's really nice to have to portion out cooked stuff right before dinner and not have to worry about reactivity if it sits around for a little while. Out of the box, the knife was not bad, but I made a bunch of modifications to it and made a custom handle that fits me perfectly. I think you can probably find my previous posts on it if you search around a bit.



NotAddictedYet said:


> That choi looks insaaane. It's like you put a workhouse gyuto on top of the thinnest laser and out came this cleaver.


That's an accurate description of Andrei's grind on this one.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here are the rectangles I have:






Top to bottom:
Dengjia (in fact I have 2 of those as they were so cheap)
CCK
Watanabe
Watanabe
Shigefusa


----------



## ch_br

Behold my newest non wedging


----------



## pgugger

A couple of oversized nakiris just in. 

*Toyama Damascus 202 mm 288 g*
*Hinokuni 240 mm 286 g*





Curious about a 360 mm watermelon knife now, haha.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

pgugger said:


> A couple of oversized nakiris just in.
> 
> *Toyama Damascus 202 mm 288 g*
> *Hinokuni 240 mm 286 g*
> View attachment 212812
> 
> 
> Curious about a 360 mm watermelon knife now, haha.



Paging @M1k3 and @bsfsu...


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Paging @M1k3 and @bsfsu...


I don't know anything about no watermelon knife.


----------



## bsfsu

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Paging @M1k3 and @bsfsu...


I have one of the Sakai Hinokuni 240's in the shop. It's impressive! I swapped the handle for something a bit heavier as the blade has a good heft to it.


----------



## Jville

This one arrived not to long ago. The timing was bad being I was not trying to buy any knives, but I’ve really wanted a Lasuer cleaver. I actually like the finger notch on this one, but I think many cleavers I would not like it. I’m glad I asked Felipe not to put one on the one from him.


----------



## blokey

Jville said:


> This one arrived not to long ago. The timing was bad being I was not trying to buy any knives, but I’ve really wanted a Lasuer cleaver. I actually like the finger notch on this one, but I think many cleavers I would not like it. I’m glad I asked Felipe not to put one on the one from him.
> View attachment 213065


I like mine so far, his handle is actually one of the best Chinese chef handle I've used, not too long or too squarish, very natural to use if you are used to traditional Chinese barrel handle. Still kind on the edge about P grind tho, it cuts well, as good as CCK and Toyama nakiri, bit of steering, I wonder if his regular grind would have similar performance, waiting for him to open book so I can order one.


----------



## Jville

blokey said:


> I like mine so far, his handle is actually one of the best Chinese chef handle I've used, not too long or too squarish, very natural to use if you are used to traditional Chinese barrel handle. Still kind on the edge about P grind tho, it cuts well, as good as CCK and Toyama nakiri, bit of steering, I wonder if his regular grind would have similar performance, waiting for him to open book so I can order one.


Agree, the handle is what you want I think on a high end cleaver, mines great. You are having steering issues? That’s not good. I hope I don’t. I just cut a few things the other day when I got it. I didn’t notice any steering issues, but I’ll look into it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Today I broke two rules...

1. No new knives until '23.
2. No copper in my kitchen.

In my defense, the wife loves it, is willing to try using it and enthusiastically encouraged me to grab it before someone else did.

No pics yet as it is not quite finished.

More to follow but let's just say that I'm *Knot* likely to regret breaking my own rules.


----------



## blokey

Jville said:


> Agree, the handle is what you want I think on a high end cleaver, mines great. You are having steering issues? That’s not good. I hope I don’t. I just cut a few things the other day when I got it. I didn’t notice any steering issues, but I’ll look into it.


Very little compare to a actual single bevel or heavily bias grind, as long as I hold firm.


----------



## Jville

blokey said:


> Very little compare to a actual single bevel or heavily bias grind, as long as I hold firm.


Yeah I'll have to put mine through a large cabbage or something, but I haven't had any steering issues.


----------



## luther




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Wat Pro 180
Knot Handcrafted 165
Tsunehisa 165


----------



## martinhuber

Adonis Cleaver 192x88mm - pretty sure you havent seen many of those? Cause there are only two out there and this is mine 
Apex Ultra, Tapered from about 3mm at handle to shy over 1mm at tip; about 300g, could have alittle more weight to it but i like it for now!
P.S.: Please don't throw stones at me for my non existing Chopping skills.


----------



## stumpt

martinhuber said:


> Adonis Cleaver 192x88mm - pretty sure you havent seen many of those? Cause there are only two out there and this is mine
> Apex Ultra, Tapered from about 3mm at handle to shy over 1mm at tip; about 300g, could have alittle more weight to it but i like it for now!
> P.S.: Please don't throw stones at me for my non existing Chopping skills.


I was green with envy when Antoine first posted it - this thing is badass. Specs look great. Enjoy it


----------



## martinhuber

stumpt said:


> I was green with envy when Antoine first posted it - this thing is badass. Specs look great. Enjoy it


Thanks man! I wanted a knife from him for a few months and if i wanted to have something he doesnt normaly do


----------

